# Moving to Sharm



## Port0161 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi. Not been on here for a while. My friend and I have been considering moving to Sharm since last year now. I just wondered what the situation is like there now? I obviously see the odd thing on the news but would like to get more of an opinion from expats who are actually there experiencing it. We have been on holiday there recently but, of course, we realise that this is nothing like actually living there.
Also, there are so many horror stories (as with anywhere people have moved abroad I guess) , would be interested to hear from people it has worked out for.
Thanks


----------

